# Die DNS-Adresse des Servers von [...]  wurde nicht gefunden... seit JAHREN



## Jamixlo (29. September 2017)

Hallo,

zuerst einmal möchte ich euch bitten, euch alles Komplett durchzulesen bevor ihr eine Lösung vorschlagt, das Problem ist ziemlich kompliziert ;(

Ich bin verzweifelt, ich habe jetzt schon seit Jahren ein Problem, dass ich mir nicht erklären kann. Immer wenn ich meinen Computer für längere Zeit heruntergefahren habe (bspw. über Nacht) und ihn dann wieder Starte habe ich für etwa 2 Minuten keine Internetverbindung. Aber das Kuriose ist, wenn der PC noch ausgeschaltet ist habe ich mit meinem Smartphone noch WLAN, sobald der PC eingeschaltet wird nach einer längeren Pause, hat selbst das Smartphone kein Internet mehr!
Wenn die Verbindung dann auch endlich nachzieht habe ich den im Titel genannten Fehler wenn ich auf bestimmte Seiten gehe.  Die Seiten, bei denen der Servername nicht aufgelöst werden kann ist zufällig und bei jeden "über Nacht ausschalten" sind es andere Seiten. 
Webseiten die Grundsätzlich funktionieren und noch nie von dem Problem betroffen waren sind Google und Youtube.

 Ich habe mich seit jeher mit dem Problem abgefunden, da die Lösungsvorschläge die ich ergoogled habe nicht gefruchtet haben
Aber es wird noch kurioser: Ich habe seit dem Ich den Fehler habe folgendes Probiert:

-Alle Standardlösungen die auf Google erscheinen wenn man ein Problem mit DNS-Adressen hat
-Ich habe Windows 10 Komplett Neu installiert
-Ich habe die Wohnung gewechselt (hatte nichts mit dem Problem zu tun, so verzweifelt bin ich auch wieder nicht )
    -Demnach habe ich auch Router, und alle Kabel ausgetauscht
- Natürlich habe ich auch mehrere Browser ausprobiert

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter, das Problem ist echt nur wenn der PC für lange Zeit ausgeschaltet ist, wenn ich einen kurzen Neustart mache um bspw. Updates zu installieren tritt Keiner der o.g. Fehler auf.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, Danke!


PS: Wehe denjenigen der mir jetzt mit "Leere doch mal deinen DNS-Cache" kommt


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. September 2017)

Wie heißt der Router?


----------



## chaotium (29. September 2017)

Lässt Du den Router die IP Adressen selber verwalten oder machst Du dass selber?
Schaue mal auf deinen Rechner in den IP Einstellungen, ob über DHCP oder Manuell dort steht


----------



## niklasschaefer (29. September 2017)

Welcher Anschluss ist vorhanden? Welche Netzwerkhardware ist verbaut? Wie ist der Router konfiguriert? DNS Server vom Provider? Statische und oder dynamische ip-adresse am router und client? was Sagt ein nslookup auf di domains welche nicht funktionieren? Ein ping auf die FQDN wird beantwortet?  Netzwerkkartentreiber aktuell 

In der cmd mal ein ipconfig / flushdns und arp tabelle gelöscht? 
Wie du siehst Fragen über Fragen. Ein bisschen mehr input wäre schon schön den meine Glaskugel hat heute trotz Freitag frei.


----------



## chaotium (29. September 2017)

niklasschaefer schrieb:


> Welcher Anschluss ist vorhanden? Welche Netzwerkhardware ist verbaut? Wie ist der Router konfiguriert? DNS Server vom Provider? Statische und oder dynamische ip-adresse am router und client? was Sagt ein nslookup auf di domains welche nicht funktionieren? Ein ping auf die FQDN wird beantwortet?  Netzwerkkartentreiber aktuell
> 
> In der cmd mal ein ipconfig / flushdns und arp tabelle gelöscht?
> Wie du siehst Fragen über Fragen. Ein bisschen mehr input wäre schon schön den meine Glaskugel hat heute trotz Freitag frei.



Wieso hat deine Glaskugel frei? Streikt die? XD


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2017)

Klingt für mich so, als ob Deine Netzwerkkarte das gesamte Netzwerk stört, und zwar nur nach dem Einschalten (nicht nach einem Reboot). Das kann ein simples elektrisches Problem sein. 

Hast Du die Möglichkeit, die Netzwerkkarte zu tauschen? Du könntest Dir z.B. einen einfachen USB->Ethernet Adapter zulegen und schauen, ob das Problem damit verschwindet.


----------



## Jamixlo (30. September 2017)

Danke für die Zahlreichen Antworten, komme grade von der Nachtschicht und konnte daher erst jetzt antworten.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Router?



Ist die Connect Box von Unitymedia




xtrame90 schrieb:


> Lässt Du den Router die IP Adressen selber verwalten oder machst Du dass selber?
> Schaue mal auf deinen Rechner in den IP Einstellungen, ob über DHCP oder Manuell dort steht



Router vergibt automatisch die Adressen (Außer meinem Drucker habe ich eine feste IP zugewiesen)
IPv4 und IPv6 ist alles auf Automatisch, habs aber auch schon über den Google DNS Server Probiert



niklasschaefer schrieb:


> Welcher Anschluss ist vorhanden? Welche Netzwerkhardware ist verbaut? Wie ist der Router konfiguriert? DNS Server vom Provider? Statische und oder dynamische ip-adresse am router und client? was Sagt ein nslookup auf di domains welche nicht funktionieren? Ein ping auf die FQDN wird beantwortet? Netzwerkkartentreiber aktuell? In der cmd mal ein ipconfig / flushdns und arp tabelle gelöscht?



-Kabelanschluss von Unitymedia
-Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V
-Hat ein Unitymediatechniker konfiguriert (4 mal schon da ich zu Anfag öfter Probleme hatte. Haben dann einen neuen Verstärker eingebaut)
-Ja
-beide dynamisch 
-nslookup: 



Spoiler



C:\Users\NAME>nslookup Newgrounds.com — Everything, By Everyone
Server:  UnKnown
Address:  2a02:908:2:a::1

Nicht autorisierende Antwort:
Name:    Newgrounds.com — Everything, By Everyone
Addresses:  104.20.28.55
          104.20.29.55



-Wie teste ich das?
-Netzwerktreiber sind aktuell
-Schon viel zu oft..




Grestorn schrieb:


> Klingt für mich so, als ob Deine Netzwerkkarte das gesamte Netzwerk stört, und zwar nur nach dem Einschalten (nicht nach einem Reboot). Das kann ein simples elektrisches Problem sein.
> 
> Hast Du die Möglichkeit, die Netzwerkkarte zu tauschen? Du könntest Dir z.B. einen einfachen USB->Ethernet Adapter zulegen und schauen, ob das Problem damit verschwindet.



Ich habe einen WLAN Stick ausprobiert und vor dem Einschalten das Cat5e Kabel abgestöpselt, leider das selbe Problem


----------



## niklasschaefer (30. September 2017)

Morgen, 

Schalte mal testweise das ipv6 protokoll im rechner ab. Unter Eigenschaften der Netzwerkkarten zu finden. Denn ich habe die Befürchtung das irgendwo due ipv6 auf der um box schlampig implentiert ist.


----------



## Jamixlo (30. September 2017)

niklasschaefer schrieb:


> Schalte mal testweise das ipv6 protokoll im rechner ab. Unter Eigenschaften der Netzwerkkarten zu finden. Denn ich habe die Befürchtung das irgendwo due ipv6 auf der um box schlampig implentiert ist.



Soweit ich weiß bietet Unitymedia das Ipv4 Protokoll nur in Business Verträgen an, oder habe ich das eine Falsche Info?
Und: Ich hatte das Problem ja auch schon in der alten Wohnung. Damals war ich auch schon bei Unitymedia, hatte aber keine Connect Box, sondern einen Technicolor tc7200

Habe es jetzt trotzdem mal abgeschaltet, Problem ist nur dass ich das nicht gleich testen kann, da das Problem nur nach langem ausschalten des PC's auftritt. (Habe auch schon getestet ob das Problem auftritt wenn ich den PC herunterfahre 5 Minuten den Strom abklemme und dann wieder Neu starte, dann tritt das Problem nicht auf!)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. September 2017)

Hast du mal versucht die rechner-ip (v4) manuell fest zu legen? Wenn noch nicht, dann machen und als alternativen DNS-server die 8.8.8.8 (google) festlegen. (der bevorzugte ist die router-adresse)


----------



## Jamixlo (30. September 2017)

Meinst du in den Router-Einstellungen meinem PC im Netzwerk eine feste IP zuweisen?
und das mit Google DNS war einer der ersten Lösungsansätze die ich damals ausprobiert habe



Jamixlo schrieb:


> *Aber das Kuriose ist, wenn der PC noch ausgeschaltet ist habe ich mit meinem Smartphone noch WLAN, sobald der PC eingeschaltet wird nach einer längeren Pause, hat selbst das Smartphone kein Internet mehr!*
> 
> Ich habe seit dem Ich den Fehler habe folgendes Probiert:
> 
> ...



Was ist denn damit, dass ich selbst mit dem Smartphone kein Internet habe nachdem der PC gebootet ist? Könnte dass nicht ein Hinweis auf etwas sein?


EDIT: Habe auf der Connect Box meinem PC jetzt eine feste IP zugewiesen, wenn ich es testen konnte gebe ich bescheid


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. September 2017)

Ich meine unter windows im netzwerk und freigabecenter->ethernet->eigenschaften->internetprotokoll V4.
Das dein handy bei gestartetem rechner kein inet hat kann auch bedeuten, das die firmware des routers eine macke hat. Hab bei meinem linksys auch so eine komisches phänomen. Da geht mitunter kein wlan, je nach dem was ich für ein usb-kabel benutze um die externe platte anzuschließen. (mein netzwerkspeicher)


----------



## Jamixlo (30. September 2017)

Ok, habe jetzt im Freigabecenter manuell die IP adresse 192.168.0.122 festgelegt, Diese Einstellung habe ich jetzt auch auf dem Router meinem PC zugewiesen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich es erst morgen früh wissen, wenn ich den PC über Nacht ausgeschaltet hab.

Um alles etwas Übersichtlicher zu machen, habe jetzt:

-IPv6 in den Einstellungen des Netzwerkchips abgeschaltet
-IPv4 manuell eine IP festgelegt, in den Einstellungen des Netzwerkchips, sowie in den Einstellungen des Routers

+ alle Dinge die ich in meinem Startpost beschrieben habe gemacht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Oktober 2017)

Im router hättest du das nicht nochmal extra zuweisen müssen. Windows ignoriert den DHCP-server, wenn die ip manuell festgelegt ist.


----------



## Jamixlo (1. Oktober 2017)

Hatte es schon vorher gemacht, naja wie auch immer: habe heute Morgen den PC gestartet und oh Wunder es funktionierte..

Aber ich kann nicht sagen ob der Fehler nun behoben ist, oder ob der PC nicht lange genug ausgeschaltet war. Ich habe schon öfter gedacht dass es jetzt endlich weg sei aber am nächsten Tag war es wieder da.

Ich werde es heute Abend/Morgen früh nochmal ausprobieren und gebe dann bescheid!


Aber bis dato schonmal Danke für die Hilfe!

EDIT:  Tatsache der Fehler scheint endlich weg zu sein, so eine kleine simple Sache..

Jedenfalls vielen Dank nochmal an alle!

MfG

Jamixlo


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2017)

Und was macht die Lage?


----------

